# مكنة لخلط الصابون السائل



## YAMAHA_R1 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا ببحث عن مكنة لخلط الصابون السائل ومش فى حد راضى يساعدنى خالص فقلت دى اول مشاركة واتمنى ان حد يساعدنى
عايز اعرف الانواع
اماكن الشراء 
الاحجام
مستورد ولا مصرى وانهى افضل 
السعة
السعر
بس بسرعة لو حد يعرف


----------



## YAMAHA_R1 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اية ياجدعان الموضوع صعب كدة يعنى انا شايف ان كتير من الناس عندها شركات 
مش فية حد يساعدنى ولا اية


----------



## abue tycer (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السعر من 10000 دولار ولغاية 25000 دولار والمصدر شركات هندية وصنية وحسب السعة 
مع حياتي يا كدع .................


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

abue tycer قال:


> السعر من 10000 دولار ولغاية 25000 دولار والمصدر شركات هندية وصنية وحسب السعة
> مع حياتي يا كدع .................


جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## YAMAHA_R1 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

10000 دولار لية بس انا عايز ماكينة علشان مشروع صغير يعنى تكون فى حدود 3000 جنية مثلا 
مش 10000 دولار ياجماعة حد يساعدنى ولا كل اللى بيعملو الصابون هنا كلهم شغالين ب العصاية الخشب والبرميل


----------



## hany hady (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز كل عام وانت بخير وجميع اعضاء الملتقى
يوجد خلاط للصابون السائل وتكلفتة تبدأ من 3000 جنية وانت طالع عند واحد فى شبرا الخيمة وهوة متخصص فى هذا النوع من المكن او الخلاط
بس بجد مش عارف عنوانة يوجد فى الملتقى بتعنا هذا اخوة تعاملو معة ارجو منهم ان يرسلو لك عنوانة
بس كل معلوماتى عنة انة فى شبرا الخيمة 
الشارع الجديد​


----------



## YAMAHA_R1 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ياهانى ياريت حد يساعد بمعلومات لو سمحتو زى الاسعار والسعة مستعجل جدا والله ومش فية حد غيركم يساعد


----------



## hany hady (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى العزيز زى ماقلت لحضرتك ان السعر من 3000جنية والسعة طن​


----------



## YAMAHA_R1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ياهانى مرة تانية 
ممكن رقم تليفون الشركة اللى بتبيع
ولو فى شركة بتبيع براميل بردة تكون اسعار البراميل كام بجمع السعات يعنى سعة 25 كيلو و120 و 60 وكدة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم بالنسبة للبراميل موجودة بمشيئة الرحمن بجميع السعات المطلوبة فى منشية ناصر والدويقة على طريق الاتوستراد هناك محلات كثيرة جدا متخصصة فى ذلك والله الموفق


----------



## YAMAHA_R1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ياخالد يونس على المعلومة بس ياريت تكمل يعنى كل برميل وسعتة وسعرة 
ولو عندك معلومات اكثر عن المكن ياريت تفيدنى 
مع الشكر مرة تانية ليك ولهانى


----------



## د.حافظ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى العزيز يوجد فى كرداسة تجار كتير للبراميل البلاستيك والصاج وهى بعد فيصل والهرم


----------



## Blue Eyes (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## صالح ولى الله (27 ديسمبر 2010)

طريقة عمل ماكينة الخلط
1- شراء ماتور 2حصان (350 جنية )
2- شراء جرابكس 40 لفة ( 750 جنية )
3- يتم تثبيت الماتور بجوار الجربكس ونوصل بينهم سير
4- نحضر عمود بطول البرميل ونبدا في عمل مستطيل . يكون العمود في منتصف المستطيل [ عن طريق اللحام او الجلب المهم في الاخر يكون مستطيا ويتوسطة العمود . ثم نعمل جلبة لنصل العمود بالجربكس 
5- عند ادارة الماتور سيعطي لنا 1400 لفة في القيقة لكن الجربكس سيجعلها 40 لفة في القيقة وهي المطلوبة للصابون


وهذا للعلم مقتبس من الاخ هيثم امين 

جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## lindows7 (6 يناير 2011)

عزيزي.
بدون فلسفة
اقتني برميل بلاستيك سعة 200 لتر ب 10 دولارات
اقتني خلاط عادي من عند مؤسسة بيع الدهن و المواد الصحية ب 120 دولار
او يمكنك استعمال عصا باليد عند الخلط
الطريقة مجربة و انا استعملها في مصنعي الصغير استعمل 10 برامل و اصنع 2000 كغ في اليوم يدويا
وفقك الله


----------



## المجبري جالو (7 يناير 2011)

_لا تعليق على الموضوع_


----------



## eng.tomcrous (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم في طريقه وانا مجربها وسعرها بسيط اشتري خزان طن واشتري ماتور ا حصان يوجد بالماتور ديريبوكس حتي يخفف سرعه الماتور يزين عزمه وثبت الماتور فوق الخزان وعمل عامور به بعض الريش من الاسفل الي الاعلي والتكلف لن تتعدي 1200 جنيه وهذه مجربه وبالتوفيق


----------



## abayousef (18 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخي أنا عندي تانك ستانلس سعة 300 لتر وهو عملي أكتر من البلاستيك موصل به متور وذراع بمروحتين للخلط مصنع محليا .. أنا إشتريت 3 وبعدين لقيت الطاقة الانتاجية عندي مش محتاجة لو فكرت بلغني ..
ممكن يكون الرد متأخر شوية لكن لسه قاري الموضوع


----------



## amir (21 مارس 2011)

الاخ ابو يوسف يرجي ارسال صورة للخزان مع السعر وذلك لشرائه منك بمشيئه الله
amir.ososs
علي الجيميل


----------



## abayousef (9 أبريل 2011)

آسف على التأخير أنا من فترة مدخلتش 
إن شاء الله هصورلك الخزان وأرفق لك صورته غدا


----------



## احمد عبدربة (10 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للبراميل موجودة بكل احجمها واشكلها على الدائرى ما بين بهتيم ومسطرد (شركة تبارك)


----------



## abayousef (11 أبريل 2011)

عندي أيضا ماكينة تعبئة سوائل صغيره تبدأ من 5 مل و ماكينة لحام أكياس مستمر لم يستعملا نهائيا


----------



## السى اتش (23 يوليو 2011)

كيف اتواصل معك يا abayousef


----------



## ahmed.taabo (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي على المعلومة


----------



## shadoo005 (16 أغسطس 2011)

*طلب شراء*

ارجو من السيد الذي يسال عن سعر البراميل امدادي بمعلومات عن الاسعار التي وصل اليها واماكن تواجدها
والسيد صاحب ماكينة الخلط التواصل معي لاني بصدد اقامة مشروع الصابون واريد ماكينه مماثله
ارجو التواصل ومنحي بعض المعلومات عن كيفية تتقيل الصابون وذلك لفشلي في انتاج صابون معتدل القوام
ارجو الرد من الساده الكراااااام


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

*ابسط الاشياء*



yamaha_r1 قال:


> 10000 دولار لية بس انا عايز ماكينة علشان مشروع صغير يعنى تكون فى حدود 3000 جنية مثلا
> مش 10000 دولار ياجماعة حد يساعدنى ولا كل اللى بيعملو الصابون هنا كلهم شغالين ب العصاية الخشب والبرميل


تانك السعه اللى انته عاوزها وليكن مثلا طن ده سعره تقريبا 600 ج وموتور غسالة عاديه تلت حصان وجيربوكس مستعمل يديك 40 لفة بحوالى 600 ج وماسوره حديد وبها ريش للتقليب كل ده مايزدش عن 1500 ج تقريبا


----------



## The Exorcist (1 سبتمبر 2011)

م / محمد عوض قال:


> تانك السعه اللى انته عاوزها وليكن مثلا طن ده سعره تقريبا 600 ج وموتور غسالة عاديه تلت حصان وجيربوكس مستعمل يديك 40 لفة بحوالى 600 ج وماسوره حديد وبها ريش للتقليب كل ده مايزدش عن 1500 ج تقريبا


 
شكرا لك جزيلا على الشرح بس ممكن اعرف ماهو الجييربوكس؟؟
لاني لست من مصر فلا اعرف هذا المصطلح
وشكرا لك


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مساء الخير ياجماعة هقول اقتراح انا منفذه بالفعل وعن تجربه ورخيص المبتدئين والمحترفين ينفذوه هو شراء موتور نافورة اسمه كده ( موتور مياه غاطس )50-80 وات اقل حاجة وثمنه لن يتعدى من 130 - 250 جنيه حسب النوع والماركة وبنحط ليه حتتين خرطوم للسحب والطرد وهو ايضا هيملالك لو بتملى جراكن هيخلط ويقلب ويعمل صابون ملوش حل وحاجه ببلاش كده دعواتكم.والتجربة خير برهان ومش هتخسر كتير لو منفعتش والموتور ده بيتحط فى بوكسات السمك الزجاج الكبيرة لتقليب المياه واحد هيقول ده سريع هقولك السرعة بتقل علشان لزوجة الصابون مع تحياتى للجميع


----------



## م / محمد عوض (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*خلاط الصابون*



the exorcist قال:


> شكرا لك جزيلا على الشرح بس ممكن اعرف ماهو الجييربوكس؟؟
> لاني لست من مصر فلا اعرف هذا المصطلح
> وشكرا لك





sign25 قال:


> سلام عليكم م- محمد عوض ارجو الافاده اكتر ومنين اشترى الحاجات دى ومين اللى هيركبها لى على بعضها ياريت افاده ضرورى جدااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا ..ويا جماعه اى حد عنده اى معلومات عنة عناوين محدده ياريت يقولى علشان فيه ناس كاتبين عناوين مبهمه خالص يعنى كاتب اسم المكان بس من غير اى تفاصيل شكرا جزيلا ليكمِ


الاخ الفاضل الجيربوكس هو صندوق تروس متوسط ابعاده 10 × 15 × 20 سم أكبر من ذلك أو أقل وله محوران محور متصل بالموتور والاخر متصل بذراع التقليب ووظيفته هى تقليل سرعة الموتور على سبيل المثال من 200 لفه فى الدقيقة الى 40 لفة وهذه هى السرعة اللمطلوبة للتقليب وفى نفس الوقت يكون الحمل على الموتور ضعيف او بسيط بمعنى اقل موتور مع الجير بوكس يستطيع بسهولة تقليب تانك سعة طن وهو يباع فى محلات المعدات فى القاهرة واسأل عليه فى شارع الجيش عند بتوع الكيماويات يعرفون اكثر اما اذا كنت تشتريه مستعمل فهو موجود فى وكالات الخردة وهى كثيرة وممكن تجيبه مستعمل اقل من 400 جنيه بس هاتلف عليه شويه .
اما بالنسبة للتنكات فهى تنكات تخزين مياه فمنها المكعب البلاستيكى الابيض المدعم بشبكة حديدية وهو الانسب والارخص ومنها الاسطوانى الفيبر جلاس أعلى جودة وأعلى سعرا ومتفرة هذه التنكات عند محلات الادوات الصحية وخزانات المياه بأحجام مختلفة.
اما بالنسبة لتركيب الموتور والجير بوكس ممكن تركبهم بنفسك والافضل بتروح لحداد لعمل شاسيه حديد صغير لتثبيت الموتور عليه ليكون سهل الفك والتركيب على الخزان.
وتمناتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## م / محمد عوض (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*الموتور والجيربوكس*

الاخوة الافاضل هذه صورة للموتور والجيربوكس عاى سبيل المثال وهى منقوله من احدى المنتديات






رقم (1) ماتور
رقم (2) عمود موصل الدروبكس بالماتور
رقم (3) الدروبكس
رقم (4) حامل شايل الماتور والدروبكس متمسمرين فيه
رقم (5) يد علشان تشيل بيها الماتور وتنقله من برميل لآخر
رقم (6) العمود ( الأكس اللى نازل من الدروبكس )




ودى صورة عمود التقليب
ولكم اطيب امنياتى


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (9 سبتمبر 2011)

انا رديت على الخاص لاحد الاخوة الافاضل عت الموتور الغاطس ووضحت وللافاده الموتور الغاطس يكون ربع حصان ( 1/4 حصان او 1/ 8 حصان ) صينى ورخيص وهيعمل شغل اد ثمنه 20 مرة زى موتور حوض السمك فيه منه نوع بيسموه موتور غاطس نافورة هوه ده هاته من شارع الجمهوريه شمال عند بتوع المواتير مواتير المياه بتاعة العمارات هتلاقى منه كتير بيبيعوه اشكال والوان نصيحه اشترى ارخص واصغر نوع ومتجبش اكثر من ربع حصان علشان السرعة متزيدش وعلشان اى مبتدىء ميعرفش يشغله ميتورطش فى اكثر من 200 جنيه وده هيخلط بقوة وبسرعة وكفائه اعلى بكثير من كل الموتورات المذكورة وده بيركب فى بعض الشركات فى وعاء الخلط بس متعاير والفكرة فى الخلط هى عملية تناسب لثبات الحرارة وعدم السكب والتجانس ولو زادت السرعة شوية لن يحدث شىء فى المعادلة مع الشكر للجميع وآسف على المداخلة ولكن هى مساعده للمبتدئين كما عملت انا وهى من افكارى واسرارى وضعتها للتوفير عليكم وبالمناسبة انا مش بتاجر فى طلمبات المياه


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مجدى محمد احمد قال:


> انا رديت على الخاص لاحد الاخوة الافاضل عت الموتور الغاطس ووضحت وللافاده الموتور الغاطس يكون ربع حصان ( 1/4 حصان او 1/ 8 حصان ) صينى ورخيص وهيعمل شغل اد ثمنه 20 مرة زى موتور حوض السمك فيه منه نوع بيسموه موتور غاطس نافورة هوه ده هاته من شارع الجمهوريه شمال عند بتوع المواتير مواتير المياه بتاعة العمارات هتلاقى منه كتير بيبيعوه اشكال والوان نصيحه اشترى ارخص واصغر نوع ومتجبش اكثر من ربع حصان علشان السرعة متزيدش وعلشان اى مبتدىء ميعرفش يشغله ميتورطش فى اكثر من 200 جنيه وده هيخلط بقوة وبسرعة وكفائه اعلى بكثير من كل الموتورات المذكورة وده بيركب فى بعض الشركات فى وعاء الخلط بس متعاير والفكرة فى الخلط هى عملية تناسب لثبات الحرارة وعدم السكب والتجانس ولو زادت السرعة شوية لن يحدث شىء فى المعادلة مع الشكر للجميع وآسف على المداخلة ولكن هى مساعده للمبتدئين كما عملت انا وهى من افكارى واسرارى وضعتها للتوفير عليكم وبالمناسبة انا مش بتاجر فى طلمبات المياه


جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على الافادة الرائعة


----------



## محمود+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eftekes (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ياجماعة بجد فى ناس هنا عندها روح الخدمة جدا .. شكراااااا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين يا غاليييييييين


----------



## رحماك يا الله (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مممفروض الجير بوكس يحوله لكام لفه بالدقيقهكن توضيح قوة الموتور وال


----------



## مروان السيد (17 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز بدون حيره لتحصل علي موتور تقليب انت محتاج لنفس فكره المقله اللي بتحمص السوداني واللب بتكون ذراع التقليب بتتحرك ببطء ودي بيتحكم فيها الجر يبوكس رغم انها بتعمل علي موتور 2 حصان وعلشان ما تتعبش اسال عن الورش اللي بتصنع اله التحميص وهي نفس الفكره انت محتاج الجزء العلوي منها اللي هو الموتور والجر يبوكس اما بالنسبه للخزانات لا انصحك بالخزان الا بيض المغلف بالالمونيوم لانه غير عملي ولكن الفيبر افضل ومنه المستطيل والقائم الافضل القائم وسعره 600 جنيه تقر يباوانصحك بعدم عمل حنفيه بالخزان لا نها ممكن تكون سبب في تلف الخزان والله ولي التوفيق وسارسل لك عنوان ورش بتعمل موتور بجر يبوكس وتليفونات شر كات بتبيع خزانات سعات مختلفه


----------



## 83moris (18 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع دة بيعكس الروح الجميلة اللي بين اعضاء المنتدي
الناس كلها عايزة تخدم بعض
ويا ريت يا جماعة لتعم الفائدة وضع اسماء الورش والشركات او اماكنها لتوفير وقت وجهد البحث عنها


----------



## 83moris (18 نوفمبر 2012)

المواتير موجودة بكثرة في شارع الجمهورية وشارع نجيب الريحاني-جديد ومستعمل
بس الجير بوكس مش عارف منين 
ومهم قبل ما تشتري موتور تتأكد من انة 220 ولا 3 فاز علشان ما تتعبش في تشغيلة


----------



## 83moris (18 نوفمبر 2012)

وممكن توفير تمن الجير بوكس وتعمل تنبورة بسير عند صنايعي شاطر 
ينزل السرعة للمعدل اللي انت عايزة


----------



## Yahia Helal (27 نوفمبر 2012)

بنشكر الجميع علي المعلومات القيمة ولكن اود ان اسأل
هل هناك ضرر في حالة استعمال البراميل الزرقاء البلاستيك للانتاج والتخزين؟؟


----------



## 83moris (28 نوفمبر 2012)

في الانتاج اكيد لأ بشرط نظافتها انا استعملتها ومفيش مشكلة
بس التخزين
لا اعتقد انة فية ضرر بس المهم احكام الغلق
وياريت الناس اللي ليها خبرة تصحح لي لو غلط


----------



## jamilaj1 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## ahmed elalfy (6 ديسمبر 2012)

انا هقولك تعمل ايه انت تروح لاى كهربائى وتقوله عاوز ماتور الالعاب بتاع الافراح اللى بتلف ويكون سرعه بطيئه وده مهم اسمه دريبوكس وبعدين تاخد الماتور وبرميل مثلا سعه 120 لتر وترح للخراط وتقوله يركبلك عمود و حاجه تثبت الماتور فى البرميل وتكون كمتحركه عشان تنقل من برميل لبرميل بس خلى بالك العامود لازم يبقى بلاستيك محمل غير كدا مش هينفع وتركب فى الاعامود 3 ريش بلاستيك برده بس لازم تكون خلف خلاف عشان التقليب وكل ده مش هيكلفك 350 جنيه وممكن تريح دماغك وتجيب واحد جاهز على التشغيل ب600 جنيه


----------



## خالد هاوى كيميا (20 فبراير 2013)

ممكن يا جماعة حد يقولى بكام يباع الجير بوكس وهل ممكن يركب علية موتور حصان علما بان البرميل 120 كيلو


----------



## 83moris (22 فبراير 2013)

الجير بوكس جديد صيني ب 650ج
في نجيب الريحاني


----------



## خالد هاوى كيميا (22 فبراير 2013)

83moris قال:


> الجير بوكس جديد صيني ب 650ج
> في نجيب الريحاني


شكرا لك 
ولكن هل يمكن ان يركب علية موتور 1 حصان ؟؟؟؟؟
وهل عندها سيكون العزم مناسب لبرميل 120 كيلة صابون سائل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## roland40 (1 يونيو 2013)

مجدى محمد احمد قال:


> انا رديت على الخاص لاحد الاخوة الافاضل عت الموتور الغاطس ووضحت وللافاده الموتور الغاطس يكون ربع حصان ( 1/4 حصان او 1/ 8 حصان ) صينى ورخيص وهيعمل شغل اد ثمنه 20 مرة زى موتور حوض السمك فيه منه نوع بيسموه موتور غاطس نافورة هوه ده هاته من شارع الجمهوريه شمال عند بتوع المواتير مواتير المياه بتاعة العمارات هتلاقى منه كتير بيبيعوه اشكال والوان نصيحه اشترى ارخص واصغر نوع ومتجبش اكثر من ربع حصان علشان السرعة متزيدش وعلشان اى مبتدىء ميعرفش يشغله ميتورطش فى اكثر من 200 جنيه وده هيخلط بقوة وبسرعة وكفائه اعلى بكثير من كل الموتورات المذكورة وده بيركب فى بعض الشركات فى وعاء الخلط بس متعاير والفكرة فى الخلط هى عملية تناسب لثبات الحرارة وعدم السكب والتجانس ولو زادت السرعة شوية لن يحدث شىء فى المعادلة مع الشكر للجميع وآسف على المداخلة ولكن هى مساعده للمبتدئين كما عملت انا وهى من افكارى واسرارى وضعتها للتوفير عليكم وبالمناسبة انا مش بتاجر فى طلمبات المياه



*الأخ الكريم شكرا لك ولكن كيف يعمل هذا الموتور ( أي طريقة تركيبه على البراميل ) برجاء التوضيح*


----------



## engmahmoudsobhy (25 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم شباب
فى متور اسمه الدوده علشان اتحكم فى عدد لفاته وهو صغر الحجم 2 حصان ب 1000ج.

ممكن سؤال صغير
انا ارتفاع التنك طن تقريبا متر او اكتر ب10سم
انا محتاج ارفع اوزان طبعا بتاعت الخامات علشان احطها فى التنك لبدا عمليه الخلط ايه انسب طريقه او مكنه او اى اقتراح لتوفير المجهود

يريت يا جماعه تفدونى مع العلم ان التنك مع الرجلين بتاعته ارتفاعه 2 متر من الارض


----------



## ehabgooad (7 أكتوبر 2014)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على الافادة الرائعة


شكرا يااستاذخالدعلي هذه المعلومات بس ياريت صوره للموتوروهل فعلا هذه الفكره مجربه وعمليه وشكرا


----------

